# 65 tri-power



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I have a 1965 stock tri-power manifold and carbs. Does anyone know what the CFM of this set up is? I am thinking about the Performer RPM manifold with a 650 Holley spread bore. My cam is the Comp 275 DEH that runs from 1500-6000. Any thoughts?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Some would say about 800 CFM when properly tuned. Why are you converting, issues with the Tripower? I had a 650cfm Holley Double pump on a relatively stock 400 and it ran ok, but my Qjet runs much better. I think the 650cfm was somewhat on the small end for a 400. 

With that said, I am keeping my eyes open for a tripower (which my car came with), so if you are selling... Shoot me a PM 

From my general 4bbl experience, I would go with a Qjet and a factory cast manifold, unless you are going for less weight and looks with the Aluminum manifold


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*1965 Tri-Power*

Thanks for the info. I am not abandoning the tri-power, just looking at options and trying to get more info on the triple carb set up.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The Tri-Power will out flow the 4bbl. If it didn't it wouldn't be an added performance option to the stock 4bbl.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you are looking to de-tune your engine, a 650 Holley and a Performer intake is a good start. You will get a significant reduction in power. Is that your goal? Tripower is not for everybody....it produces quite a jolt when the outer carbs are opened up, and coffee has been known to be spilled on occasion. On the other hand, if you want performance, keep the tripower. Good for about 30hp over a comparable 4bbl set up. With no real down side.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

i like most pontiac enthusiasts love the tri-power set up. ive had it both ways. my '64 bobcat tri-power used to give passengers whiplash. but make no mistake, a properly set up 4bbl. will give any tri-power set up a run for its money. rickm.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

orelog said:


> ...I am thinking about the Performer RPM manifold with a 650 Holley spread bore...


If you're looking to take a bunch of power out of the car because it's too frightening to drive like it is, that's a good way to do it. 


Seriously, you must be considering this swap for some reason. Mind sharing what it is?

Bear


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Tri-Power*

Bear, I am trying to match the best intake/carb set up for the cam I have for the motor. The cam is the 275DEH from comp cams. As a young man I bought a brand new 1965 GTO off of the showroom floor. It was a 4bbl - auto. I later bought a tri-power set up from the dealer and installed it on the car. Being young and inexperienced I didn't know about mismatching cam and carbs. Now I have a '67 400 to go in my '65 GTO and am leaning on the input from a lot of Pontiac guys that have used different combinations with the Poncho motor. I would also like to save some weight with an aluminum manifold. I think that with the feedback from the forum I will stick with the stock tri-power.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

*Tri-Power*

Or, how about dual quads!!!!??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you think Tri-Power is bad on gas just install dual quads!! :lol:
Seriously though, just keep the Tri-Power, it's fast and factory correct giving more of a "Wow" factor. If you want to install something, get the factory cam for the Tri-Power.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tripowers are great on gas if you keep your foot out of the end carbs.....Good choice, orelog. You can jet the carbs up or down to match your cam and keep the trips. My '65 came with trips, and I've run nothing else on the car for the past 30 years of driving it. It's a great set-up. Try it, you'll like it!!


----------



## Tom L (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello all. Say can someone explain why Pontiac went to the bigger center bore carb in 66? I've always had 64's and now have a 65 tri power on a mismatched motor still using the 64 and earlier small bore center carb. I tried to find the weight of the 66/67 thinking that may be why the bigger bore but no weights listed in my book after 65. As for HP they all were(65-66-67-68)360 @ 10.75 comp with tri power except the 64 with same comp/carbs was only 348 and the 69 with same comp and carbs 366(oval port ex maybe). I have not researched cams so am thinking thats where they made the hp gains. I know about the valve angle changes in 67 but still the 67-68 is rated at 360 hp. A couple other changes are curious too; the 12 to 10 bolt intakes and the 8 to 10 bolt water pump? Oh yeah, whats a GTO with out Tri Power? Both Ford and Chrysler tried it but never gained the mystic of the GTO! And I new of early 60's big Pontiacs with trips but still when the GTO came out, well it's like pockets on shirts. Tom


----------

